# family reunion cooking



## daddio (Jun 8, 2008)

did our family reunion last saturday,on the natchez  trace ,a place called little mountain,how much better of a setting can you get to do some cooking!! had about 40 lbs pulled pork 3 gallons baked beans and all the stuff others brought. good eats all around!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 8, 2008)

Good pics of the rig, Daddio. Hope all was a good time. 

Where's the pics??


----------



## daddio (Jun 8, 2008)

we had a great time, i was so busy i didn't think about the q-view till later and my wife had snapped these pics ,gonna do some chicken tomorrow with some abts and i'll have some then


----------

